#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  ANSYS

## Pappos

Κάποια εμπειρία με το πρόγραμμα ANSYS κανείς ? (Δεν θέλω να μου δείξετε την σελίδα του προγράμματος)

----------


## vmaniad

κάτι λίγα παλιότερα...πολύ καλό πρόγραμμα με απεριόριστες δυνατότητες προσομοίωσης...και πολύ καλό manual..

----------


## Pappos

Προσομοιώσεις κόμβων σιδηρών κατασκευών.

----------


## Pappos

Και όχι μόνο (διαφορετικές καταπονήσεις, διαφορετικές διατομές στον ίδιο κόμβο, διαφορετική συνδεσμολογία κόμβου αλλά με ίδια μέλη κ.ο.κ.)

----------


## vmaniad

τέοιου είδους προσομοιώσεις έχω δει με nastran και abacus

----------


## Pappos

Υπάρχει κάποιο paper ίσως ?

----------


## vmaniad

εχω υπόψην μου μια διδακτορική διατριβή του μηνα λεμονή & γαντε στο εργαστήριο μεταλλικών του ε.μ.π. και μεταπτυχιακές εργασίες στο δομοστατικός σχεδιασμός & ανάλυση κατασκευών των ίδιων και του Γραμματικάκη.. κάτι σχετικό θα υπάρχει στο internet...

----------


## Pappos

> ...ότι απαιτεί μεγάλο και πολύτιμο ελεύθερο χρόνο (που δεν ξέρω αν  διαθέτεις)...και υπομονή.


Πίστεψέ με έχω άπειρο χρόνο...και υπομονή...




> Να εύχεσαι αν επιλέξεις κάποιο πρόγραμμα να έχει αντίστοιχο tutorial  γιατί εγώ δεν είχα και ειλικρινά απελπίστηκα κάποιες φορές.


Όλα τα προγράμματα τα έχω μάθει με διάβασμα από τα manuals και τα διάφορα tutorials με προσωπικό αγώνα. Μόνο έτσι μαθαίνεις (και φυσικά ώρες και ώρες στον Η/Υ με πειραματισμούς)

Τέλος σε ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες.

----------


## Pappos

Μου αρέσουν τα δύσκολα και πολύπλοκα γενικά προγράμματα...ότι είναι εύκολο,βατό και καθημερινό με κάνει και βαριέμαι και δεν ασχολούμαι μαζί του...επειδή έχω χρόνο για αυτό και ασχολούμαι με ότι γενικά θέλει χρόνο, επιμονή και ανήκει στην αρχή των λεγόμενων μου.

----------


## LEMONITA

Είναι πρόγραμμα που πραγματικά μπορεις να προσομειωσεις  τα πάντα.Είτε με κώδικα είτε γραφικά.Χρόνο να έχεις να ασχολεισαι.
Πάντως είναι το μακτράν το καλύτερο προγραμμα που έχω ασχοληθεί.Δεν είναι μόνο γι την επισστήμη του πολ. μηχ.

----------


## Pappos

Θα εκτιμούσα όποιος έχει γνωρίζει αν υπάρχουν δημοσιεύσεις για το ANSYS , σχετικά με την μη γραμμική ανάλυση μελών και FEM.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## vmaniad

> Θα εκτιμούσα όποιος έχει γνωρίζει αν υπάρχουν δημοσιεύσεις για το ANSYS , σχετικά με την μη γραμμική ανάλυση μελών και FEM.


αν κάνεις το βήμα προς το ansys, τότε το ίδιο του το manual είναι φοβερό βιβλίο και οι παραπομπές του πολύ καλές πάντα... οπότε πάρε το manual και καλό διάβασμα...

----------


## Pappos

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας.

----------


## espresso

Αν και καθυστερημενα καποια tutorials για το ansys μπορειτε να βρείτε εδω http://www.civilengineering.gr/gener...-software.html

----------


## dn102

έχω παραδείγματα σε μεταλλικά και σκυρόδεμα απο το πανεπιστήμιο,θα τα ανεβάσω σε pdf asap!!!!

----------


## Xάρης

Να σε ευχαριστήσω προκαταβολικά, εκ μέρους όλων των συναδέλφων.  :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## asextos

Υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα εισαγωγικά video tutorials στα ελληνικά στη διεύθυνση:
http://www.civil.auth.gr/tp/ σε μορφή flash 
και στο www.youtube.com: http://www.youtube.com/user/asextos2?feature=guide
αν θελει κάποιος να τα κατεβάσει.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## dn102

Επειδη υποσχέθηκα να ανεβάσω παράδειγμα με το ANSYS, το μόνο που μπόρεσα να βρώ είναι μία άσκηση που είχα σε τοίχο αντιστήριξης(Imperial College tutorial FEA) αλλα δέν θα βοηθήσει διότι δέν δείχνει τα βήματα στο πρόγραμμα παρα μόνο αποτελέσματα.Δυστυχώς δέν θυμάμαι να το χρησιμοποιώ πλέον για να μπορέσω να φτιάξω ένα παράδειγμα.

----------


## Xάρης

Μετράει η πρόθεση.

----------


## kostas.sam

Παιδιά καλησπέρα...Χρησιμοποιώ το ΑΝΣΥΣ για τη μοντελοποίηση της σύνδεσης δυο δοκών ΗΕΒ 100 με ελάσματα πάνω και κάτω αλλά και δεξιά και αριστερά και αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα στο μεσάρισμα κατά μήκος της δοκού.Μου εμφανίζει τριγωνικά στοιχεία ενώ με κώδικα τα έχω ορίσει και θα επρεπε να είναι τετραγωνικά.Έχει κανένας καμία ιδέα??

----------

